# Nissan S-Cargo motor swap question



## Frank Stace (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello folks.
My sons first car - 1989 S-Cargo G20 e15 motor. Bought privately as a mobile coffee business. Motor has died 6 mths later. Mechanic has strongly suggested replacing it second hand.

Not many here in NZ. Found a recond 1996/97 S-Cargo 1500 motor for sale. 

Can anyone tell me if a 1996/7 motor will be OK to replace the 1989 motor?

Hard to research - I hope some member will be able to comment to enable me to make an informed decision.

Many thanks in advance. 

Frank Stace
New Zealand.


----------

